# Chickens



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hello I have 3 chickens named chestnut buttercup and sunfish


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Hello I have 3 chickens named chestnut buttercup and sunfish


 I know they are so cute! How is buttercup overall??? I she laying hard shell eggs?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I know they are so cute! How is buttercup overall??? I she laying hard shell eggs?


yup but sunfish is sick now..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> yup but sunfish is sick now..


Man it seems like in your chickens one is healed and another might die. I'm SO SO sorry.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> Man it seems like in your chickens one is healed and another might die. I'm SO SO sorry.


Might die?!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Ugh like I don't know what I am doing wrong..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Might die?!


No no no! I defiantly don't think sunfish will die, I know she will get better just like buttercup did. Maybe this is just a curse on yer chickens.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> No no no! I defiantly don't think sunfish will die, I know she will get better just like buttercup did. Maybe this is just a curse on yer chickens.


what curse??.. I don't have a curse..


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ugh like I don't know what I am doing wrong..


I don't think you're doing anything wrong, like at all! It happens to the best of us and makes us just mad sad.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I don't think you're doing anything wrong, like at all! It happens to the best of us and makes us just mad sad.


yes VERy Annoyed I hope CHESTNUT doesnt get SICK UGh


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> yes VERy Annoyed I hope CHESTNUT doesnt get SICK UGh


just pray that God will watch over you and your chickens. He always does and will for you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> just pray that God will watch over you and your chickens. He always does and will for you.


Oh yeah definitely if one of my chickens die then I wonder why God didn't save her.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Oh yeah definitely if one of my chickens die then I wonder why God didn't save her.


sometimes I think that to. But I can Always know that even if he doesn't do exactly what you want to happen, he will help you through whatever happens. God always has a reason for what he lets happen. I have had pets die and asked "Why did they have to die????" But even if they did he comforted me through my loss and made me a better person.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> sometimes I think that to. But I can Always know that even if he doesn't do exactly what you want to happen, he will help you through whatever happens. God always has a reason for what he lets happen. I have had pets die and asked "Why did they have to die????" But even if they did he comforted me through my loss and made me a better person.


Yeah God is always by your side. He always has a reason for something. But i hope God knows how important my chickens are and that God must make my chickens healthy.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah God is always by your side. He always has a reason for something. But i hope God knows how important my chickens are and that God must make my chickens healthy.


agreed. Sunfish will be in my prayers.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> agreed. Sunfish will be in my prayers.


thanks my day couldnt be any worse than another chicken getting sick.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Sorry to hear she is getting sick.
God has a plan for everything!


----------

